# VERY weird piece of maple



## phinds (Jul 1, 2018)

I got this piece of blistered maple from Mark Peet recently (@Mr. Peet) and did my normal processing on it. Nothing seemed at all out of the ordinary. The blister doesn't really show up on the face grain because the piece is cut at about 45 degrees off of flat (so half way between flat cut and quartersawn).

Then I actually paid attention to the end grain and WHAT THE HELL ???

Mark and I have never seen anything like this. There is no sign of the piece having interlocked grain or anything else that could explain it, but the rays are a good 30 degrees off from the growth rings. That is, rather than grow from the pith directly outward, radially, they've grown off at a 30 degree angle. Even heavily interlocked (spiral) grain doesn't show this.

Anybody ever seen anything like it?






You can see the blistering at the top edge. Everything looks normal.




the blistering. Everything still looks normal




This looks like a normal piece of maple, but check out the end grain closeup below




1/2" x 1/2" end grain cross section. What the hell???

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## phinds (May 27, 2019)

Bumping this 10-month old thread. I just noticed this on my site again and I'm still puzzled by it.


----------

